

The Startup Game: How Anywhere.fm is building a hit niche - dhouston
http://blogs.business2.com/startups/2007/08/y-combinator-ko.html

======
oditogre
Anywhere.fm is really cool...but how do they make money? That's what I'm not
really understanding. I don't see any ads or anything...

~~~
abstractbill
From the article: "While it hopes to incorporate an integrated music store,
it's eyeing a potentially more lucrative route - capturing a piece of the $20
bilion radio advertising industry."

------
rokhayakebe
Now did i not say this. This is one startup product I can honestly say I am
jealous of. Boy why did I not think of it? I am gonna start being a hater
(lol). Just kidding. Love it. Keep up the good work.

~~~
edu
So do I. When I first found them I was impressed, it's a wonderful service.
I'm a little worried by the copyright issues. But well, for the music industry
it's time to realize that their old business plans work no more today.

------
amichail
I would like to see support for windows sound formats.

